# [gelöst] Konqueror Webbrowser 64bit https

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Wenn ich diese Seite https://produktabschluss.postbank.de/kontakt/kontakte/welcome2.jsp aufrufen will, bekomme ich eine leere Seite angezeigt. Laut Statusanzeige ist die Seite geladen. Muß ich da noch etwas installieren? openssl ist installiert. 

```
dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8d  USE="-bindist -emacs (sse2) -test zlib"
```

 Oder kann man die Seite im Konqueror einfach nicht laden?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Fri Aug 17, 2007 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Carlo

Mir zeigt er hier einen Kontakt-Dialog.

----------

## Finswimmer

Mir nicht: 3.5.7

----------

## nikaya

Mit 32-bit Konqueror-3.5.7 wird die Seite dargestellt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Mit 32-bit Konqueror-3.5.7 wird die Seite dargestellt.

 

Lüg mich nicht an  :Wink: 

Bei mir geht es nämlich nicht:

```
[U] kde-base/konqueror

     Available versions:

        (3.5)   3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.7 (~)3.5.7-r1 3.5.7-r2

        (0)     3.5.7-r2[2] (~)7-r2[1]

     Installed versions:  3.5.7-r1(3.5)[/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects](17:58:04 25.07.2007)(-arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD java -kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility pertty -xinerama)

     Description:         KDE: Web browser, file manager, ...

```

```
$eix -e openssl

[I] dev-libs/openssl

     Available versions:  0.9.7l (~)0.9.7m 0.9.8d (~)0.9.8e (~)0.9.8e-r1

     Installed versions:  0.9.8e-r1(22:32:36 25.07.2007)(-bindist -emacs -sse2 -test zlib)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssl.org/

     Description:         Toolkit for SSL v2/v3 and TLS v1
```

Tobi

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
localhost olaf # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.2.11 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.21-gentoo-r4 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 16 Aug 2007 14:00:02 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -m3dnow"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/overlays/local"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 64bit X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi alsa amd64 asf automount berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli colordiff cpudetection cracklib crypt cups dbus de_tvtoday dhcp disk-partition divx dmi dolby-record-switch dri dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread eds emboss emovix encode exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm german gif gmedia gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kerberos ldap libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline recode reflection rtc sdl session shorten spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg tcpd theora tiff transcode truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis winbind x264 xanim xine xml xorg xv xvid yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="via82xx" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" CAMERAS="canon directory fuji kodak konica minolta mustek panasonic polaroid ricoh samsung sonydscf1 sonydscf55 toshiba" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev via"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

KDE aus den gesplitteten ebuilds 3.5.7

```
kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r2  USE="-arts -branding -debug java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama"
```

Wo könnte ich denn da anfagen zu suchen?

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *nikaya wrote:*   Mit 32-bit Konqueror-3.5.7 wird die Seite dargestellt. 
> 
> Lüg mich nicht an 
> 
> Bei mir geht es nämlich nicht:
> ...

 

Ich lüge nie   :Wink: 

```
eix -e konqueror

[I] kde-base/konqueror

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.5 (~)3.5.6 (~)3.5.6-r1 (~)3.5.7 (~)3.5.7-r1 (~)3.5.7-r2

        {arts branding debug elibc_FreeBSD java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility xinerama}

     Installed versions:  3.5.7-r2(3.5)(10:14:08 27.07.2007)(arts branding -debug -elibc_FreeBSD java kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE: Web browser, file manager, ...

```

```
eix -e openssl

[I] dev-libs/openssl

     Available versions:  0.9.7l (~)0.9.7m 0.9.8d (~)0.9.8e (~)0.9.8e-r1 {bindist emacs sse2 test zlib}

     Installed versions:  0.9.8e-r1(18:02:39 22.06.2007)(-bindist -emacs -sse2 -test zlib)

     Homepage:            http://www.openssl.org/

     Description:         Toolkit for SSL v2/v3 and TLS v1

```

Ob's am xeffects liegt?

```
[/usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects]
```

Wohl kaum,oder doch?   :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

Mein Konqueror läuft nicht vom xeffect Overlay. Das wäre erst -r2, aber das habe ich noch nicht installiert.

Und bei dir?

@Flamme: Wie schauts bei dir aus? Irgendwas besonderes?

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Mein Konqueror läuft nicht vom xeffect Overlay. Das wäre erst -r2, aber das habe ich noch nicht installiert.
> 
> Und bei dir?

 

OK,der xeffect Eintrag hatte mich nur ein wenig irritiert.Auf jeden Fall kann ich mit dem offiziellen -r2 dieses Kontaktformular sehen.

Könnte es vielleicht irgendwo an den Einstellungen im Konqui liegen?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt "Browserkennung senden" aktiviert. Lag daran. Danke MfG

----------

